# webseiten gesperrt



## kirooner (14. April 2008)

Hi...

Ich habe ein Problem. Auf Arbeit ist mir immer so langweilig und da haben wir alle beschlossen uns bei der community "jappy.de" anzumelden. Danach war die Arbeit auch zu ertragen aber der IT typ hat uns jetzt viele Seiten gesperrt. Myvideo hab ich schon geschafft zu knacken aber bei jappy bin ich am verzweifeln.

kann mir jemand helfen mit einem Rat wie ich die Sperre umgehen kann?

P.s.: kommt nicht mit sonen sprüchen du solltest lieber arbeiten oder so...das mach ich nebenbei....

danke

mfg 
kirooner


----------



## Andreas Späth (14. April 2008)

Man arbeitet nicht nebenbei, sondern hauptsächlich.

Euer "IT Typ" hat die Seiten aus gutem Grund gesperrt, ihr habt wärend der Arbeit nicht ständig auf MyVideo oder http://www.meinjobistöde.de rumzusurfen.
Abgesehen davon dass keiner hier weis wie euer Netzwerk aufgebaut ist, verstößt du mit dem umgehen der Sperre eventuell sogar gegen deinen Arbeitsvertrag, das könnte ein Grund zur Fristlosen Kündigung seitens deines Cheffs sein.
Rechne damit dass euer "IT Typ", wenn er etwas von seinem Job versteht, dahinterkommt, und dann hast du wirklich ein Problem.

Viele Firmen haben nichts dagegen wenn man das Internet/die PCs in der Firma"auch mal privat nutzt", aber sie sind in erster Linie zum Arbeiten da.


----------



## hammet (14. April 2008)

Arbeit ist aber nicht für "nebenbei" gedacht 

Ich weiß nicht obs so schlau ist, die Sperren zu knacken, Logs gibts trotzdem 

Ansonsten lass deinen rechner zu Hause laufen und benutz VNC oder TeamViewer (oder ähnliches).


edit// Stimme DJ Teac vollkommen zu


----------



## Andreas Späth (14. April 2008)

Surfen auf der Arbeit über den Home PC mit VNC, das ist doch mal ne Idee 
Da sind aber Videoseiten bestimmt ein Alptraum, ist ja schon Netzwerkintern bei mir teilweise unerträglich (alles schon getestet...)

Erinnert mich spontan daran dass hier mal Jemand fragte was Rootserver für Grafikkarten haben, er wollte über VNC High-End 3D Spiele zocken :suspekt:


----------



## hammet (14. April 2008)

Ach haben Server keine gute Grafikkarte? 

Naja mit den Videoportalen hast du schon recht, nur wäre das eh recht sinnfrei wegen dem Sound (zumindets ich will mir keine Stummfilme anschauen  ).
Für den ganzen Rest reicht es (TeamViewer dürfte vlt sogar etwas schneller sein als UltraVNC usw.).


----------



## Andreas Späth (14. April 2008)

Falls die Frage mit der Grafikkarte ernst gemeint war (weis man ja nie).

Server haben in der Regel entweder garkeine Grafikkarte, oder nur eine ganz ganz ganz simple onboard Karte. Oftmals haben sie ja auch keine Monitore, Tastatur etc...
Werden meistens per Remote Desktop, Telnet oder SSH administriert.
Da wäre eine "Gamer" Grafikkarte Geld und Stromverschwendung. Wirklich Leistung muss meistens nur die Festplatte, CPU und Arbeitsspeicher bringen.


----------



## Maik (14. April 2008)

Hi,


kirooner hat gesagt.:


> kann mir jemand helfen mit einem Rat wie ich die Sperre umgehen kann?


das Forum gibt hier keine Hilfestellungen bei "illegalen" Handlungen.

Nutz die Arbeitszeit einfach dafür, wofür du bezahlt wirst, und surf auf den "gesperrten" Seiten in deiner Freizeit von zuhause aus.

Und unterlasse bitte zukünftig das mehrfache Starten eines Themas mit derselben Fragestellung. Vielen Dank!

[closed]


----------

